# Alaska Adventure



## SteveGT (May 9, 2014)

We are planning to RV out to Juneau, AK from the east coast in mid August and return around mid September. Do fellow RVers have any suggestions re; campgrounds in that area. Any other advice would be welcomed and appreciated. We are traveling in a 24 ft class A vehicle. Thanks to all!


----------



## akjimny (May 14, 2014)

Hi Steve and welcome to the forum.  If you are planning to go to Juneau, you will be arriving and departing by ferry.  There are no roads into or out of there.  RV Park Review (www.rvparkreviews.com), lists two campgrounds in Juneau.  USFS Mendenhall Campground and Spruce Meadow RV Park.  I have never been to Juneau so I can't give you any first hand knowledge.  Hope you enjoy the ferry ride up the Inside Passage.  That's one trip I would love to take.


----------



## C Nash (May 14, 2014)

Are you driving all the way up the Alaska highway and then ferry down to Juneau?  need more info on trip route.  Like Jim said there are no roads to Juneau. We took just the tour boat from Haines to Juneau. Great tour boat ride but Juneau to crowded for us but, is a must see IMO. Tour out of Juneau to Glaicer was good.  We drove our MH from Alabama to Alaska.  Best trip ever.  Jim has drove it numerous times so he be the pro.  Welcome to the forum Steve.


----------

